

Ask HN: "We've limited requests for this url" - cmstoken

Does anyone know why this shows up on some pages on HN:<p>"We've limited requests for this url"<p>You can check it out below:<p>https://www.google.com/search?q="We've+limited+requests+for+this+url."<p>Google has only indexed a few pages but there are perhaps thousands more like it.
======
cmstoken
Clickable:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22Weve+limited+requests+for...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22Weve+limited+requests+for+this+url.%22)

------
kevinSuttle
Related: "Unknown or expired link."

